# Great Plains Train Museum on snowy day...



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

While Rastun was in Wichita, I drove him by the Great Plains Train museum. 

View from East Douglas Ave.










Lonesome and cold SF 3768.......










BNSF # 5432 came by while we were there........










JimC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 12/18/2008 8:34 PM


View from East Douglas Ave.












JimC.



What a nostalgic photo! I remember seeing a steam engine on the viaduct in downtown Indianapolis MANY years ago that looked just like that. Whoa what a memory that photo flooded into me. WOW!

Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great picture. Glad you posted that one. 
Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim did they remove all the old station platform canopy kind of looks like it. If I remember right behind the depot use to be some of the old Rock Island buildings and such. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

There is still about 50yds of canopy. The station is on the South side of Douglas. All of these pictures are looking somewhat North.
JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I adjusted exposure and curves a little:


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Where did the old Santa Fe diesel with the Warbonnet scheme go? It used to also be over Douglas.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Jim. It's been a while since I visited her. I hope they are still moving her back and forth on a regular basis to keep everything lubed.

Maybe some day.... 


Raymond


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, Ray, and Tom,
The FP-45 Warbonnet, 6-axle, passenger loco is still there. 









The Museum regularily switches the location of all of their locomotives, and some of the rolling stock. 

Although I could have adjusted the levels of the picture, the original correctly reflects the dark, cold, heavily overcast, 15F, snowy, 5:15PM mid-December image that prompted the title of "Lonesome and Cold SF3768." Thanks for the adjustment. Others may enjoy it more than the darker mood of the original.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim when did they add the FP45 to the museum? Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
I'm not sure how many years the museum has had the FP-45. It has been up there several years though. It is badly in need of a new paint job. Paint on the sides is peeling at places.

Jim Carter


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I would not mind if some one would make one in G scale. Be a very impressive loco. Later RJD


----------

